# need info re:  kitchen sink faucet



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Suddenly, for no apparent reason, when the water was turned on it started coming out of the sprayer instead of the faucet.
I'd just finished washing dishes, and there hadn't been any problem before then.
If anyone is familiar with this issue, is it something I can easily fix?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Try unscrewing the tap faucet itself and see if it’s  clogged? Just shut the water off first.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Try unscrewing the tap faucet itself and see if it’s  clogged? Just shut the water off first.



I can't shut off the water, this is an apartment.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I can't shut off the water, this is an apartment.


Easier fix. 
Call you landlord and get him to deal with it.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Easier fix.
> Call you landlord and get him to deal with it.



Not if you knew our landlord.  He doesn't know how to do anything!!  and I'm sure plumbers cost a fortune.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 19, 2020)

You probably already did but I'll ask anyway. Did you check the aerator?


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> You probably already did but I'll ask anyway. Did you check the aerator?



Admittedly I don't know what that is...


----------



## Judycat (Feb 19, 2020)

It's the thing on the mouth of the of the faucet where the water actually comes out. It unscrews and sometimes gets gunked up.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Not if you knew our landlord.  He doesn't know how to do anything!!  and I'm sure plumbers cost a fortune.


Ok. I used to live in an apartment building and if something went wrong with anything that belonged to the apartment , then legally he should be dealing with it. He might not be a plumber but neither are you so if you try and fix this, you could potentially flood the apartment.

Hopefully it’s just  something minor

Good luck either way Janice


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It's the thing on the mouth of the of the faucet where the water actually comes out. It unscrews and sometimes gets gunked up.


Yes and the gunked up stuff will block the flow of water which ‘might’ be why it’s coming out of sprayer


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It's the thing on the mouth of the of the faucet where the water actually comes out. It unscrews and sometimes gets gunked up.



To remove it would require tools I don't have.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 19, 2020)

you have to get the water off, raise a fuss, grab folks in apts next door-
"Hey, if I don't get water off it could flood your apt too...."


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Around a week ago, the pipes underneath were seriously clogged, I managed to remove and clean them myself.  I asked for a drain snake, I don't think he even knew what I meant so he sent a plumber.  Plumber said he didn't need to use a snake, but the clogs were from other tenants putting all kind of stuff down the drains.  Is it possible the same issue could be affecting the faucet/sprayer?


----------



## jerry old (Feb 19, 2020)

sounds like you have a real sleaze for apt manager, bet owner or others
would like to know of his ignoring problems.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Around a week ago, the pipes underneath were seriously clogged, I managed to remove and clean them myself.  I asked for a drain snake, I don't think he even knew what I meant so he sent a plumber.  Plumber said he didn't need to use a snake, but the clogs were from other tenants putting all kind of stuff down the drains.  Is it possible the same issue could be affecting the faucet/sprayer?


The "pipes underneath" are drains and have nothing to do with the water coming out the faucet.  Did you check the sprayer to see if the handle to turn on the spray is stuck in the "on" position?   You should be able to remove the aerator screen with a pair of pliers or even turning by hand.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> The "pipes underneath" are drains and have nothing to do with the water coming out the faucet.  Did you check the sprayer to see if the handle to turn on the spray is stuck in the "on" position?   You should be able to remove the aerator screen with a pair of pliers or even turning by hand.



Oh, you dear wonderful person THANK YOU!!  You saved me a lot of time and aggravation!!  The sprayer handle was stuck!!!  boy do I feel stupid!!!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh yay. This is good news. Sprayer stuck. A simple fix. Good thinking C’est 
Don’t feel stupid. You didn’t know. Now you do. 
Feel liberated instead.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 19, 2020)

Yay! You fixed it. That's the best feeling in the world.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, you dear wonderful person THANK YOU!!  You saved me a lot of time and aggravation!!  The sprayer handle was stuck!!!  boy do I feel stupid!!!


Always check the simplest solution first.   Glad it worked out for you.

I recommend that you buy some basic household tools and learn to use them.   (Hammer, pliers, screwdrivers (flathead and Phillips), and a good flashlight.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Always check the simplest solution first.   Glad it worked out for you.
> 
> I recommend that you buy some basic household tools and learn to use them.   (Hammer, pliers, screwdrivers (flathead and Phillips), and a good flashlight.



Yes, I've been thinking about buying a little tool kit.  I bought a Phillips screwdriver when I needed to remove window AC, but it'd be useful to have other basics, too.  I know how to use them, of course, just don't have any.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I can't shut off the water, this is an apartment.


Glad to see you fixed it! As far as the aerator goes just get a pair of pliers preferably channel locks and turn the tip of your faucet counterclockwise to loosen and remove it. Look for small pieces of diet and sand and rinse it for a few second to remove those pieces. Screw it back on with your hand until snug then using your pliers or channel locks tighten it with just one eighth of a turn.  Turn on the water to see if there is any water spray. If so, simply turn the water off and tighten a bit more.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't do what I did, take the faucet apart first. I had to get my son to install a new one after that!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Shut it off under the sink!


I’d forgotten that my husband did this recently since we are doing renovations. Kitchen water is shut off but the rest of our house isn’t . Good solution 


fmdog44 said:


> Glad to see you fixed it! As far as the aerator goes just get a pair of pliers preferably channel locks and turn the tip of your faucet counterclockwise to loosen and remove it. Look for small pieces of diet and sand and rinse it for a few second to remove those pieces. Screw it back on with your hand until snug then using your pliers or channel locks tighten it with just one eighth of a turn.  Turn on the water to see if there is any water spray. If so, simply turn the water off and tighten a bit more.


That’s impressive fmdog


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok. I used to live in an apartment building and if something went wrong with anything that belonged to the apartment , then legally he should be dealing with it. He might not be a plumber but neither are you so if you try and fix this, you could potentially flood the apartment.
> 
> Hopefully it’s just  something minor
> 
> Good luck either way Janice




Yes, and if you try to fix something and damage the apartment (like flood it), you probably could be held financially liable for the cost of repairing the damage.


----------

